

Ask HN: Any one in NH want to meet up? - cme

I'm a nontechnical founder of a small web app start up. Things have gone well and we are gaining traction. I'm in NH and was wondering if any fellow NHers would be interested in trying to meet up? The tech scene here seems to be lacking. This may be because I just dont know of any existing events or networks. I'm looking to meet people in the start up scene, share ideas, gain advice, learn, ect. It'd be nice if I didn't have to go to Boston to gain some inspiration/education.
======
cme
anybody?

